# my piraya has hith



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

a couple days ago upon noticing that my largest rb has cloudy eye, i also noticed that my piraya has a hole in its head







im dissappointed not so much with my rb im helping him at the moment, but my piraya is screwed..what shoud i do..put him down


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

What???WHy would you do that?
DO you have any pics? There is no way it is so bad you would do that unless you neglected it for quite a while!

If this is what they have then your water quality is well below proper parameters and has been for a while.
Bad water quality usually causes both of these.
Do consistent water changes daily at 20-25%.
Make sure your adding you chlorine remover and salt as recommended.
That should get you in the right direction.
This is just me but I leave the lights off if I treat my P.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

pics please and we can help you.......especially me


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Are you sure it's HITH? PIcs would help verify, but I thought that HITH was FAR more common in cichlids than in tetras. Do you feed live feeders? Live feeders is a major contributor to HITH.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Pic definately, but if you are dead positive its HITH than you need to raise temp to about 86 degrees F slowly, and treat with Metronidazole. Depends on the stage of the disease the med will work or it may not. If you see mucus coming out of the skin it may be too late but try anyway, you got nothing to lose. With the temp around 86 the oxygen level will be low so provide some good surface agitation with either filtration or a powerhead. This is what DonH himself suggested to me when my large rhom of years go by had Hith. Good luck.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my fish are never negected, and i never feed them feeder fish...i dont think ill put him down though, ill just see what happens, but to me it looks like hith i dont think there anything else out there to call it, but i can visibly see a hole starting on its head, ill try to get a good pic of it, i dont see any mucus on his scales or anything, and his appetite is good


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

How big is the piraya ?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

approx 7"...pic posted above


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

doesnt look to be too bad.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks llike you caught it pretty early.


----------



## bigred (Nov 13, 2003)

you have to jsut treat your tank and the hole in the head will go away.. and you need to change up what you feed them.. they can get it from a lact of vit's and nutri. jsut like in oscar's.. i use to breed themand my p's had it and it went away in them


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

k thanks for the advice peoples, ill get him some medicine, now as for my redbelly at 8.5" he is swimming very weird he swim like he cant see or something, he did have cloud eye..but its all good i treated him witth triple sulfa....all in all he looks very healthy but he swim like a blind bat....then he will swim in circles doing loop to loops, any one have the same thing happen to them?
for one month straight they had silver sides...but now ive switched wat they get around. so far they will be getting this seafood medly i bought them
i would actually like to get them on those hikari carni sticks, but i cant find them anywhere


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my 8.5" red died last night.....his tail was carefully eaten around the bone.....shitty looks like ill have to get anothe


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

That sux...The others must have sensed his weakness...just make sure that whatever he did have doesnt or didnt spread.
Good luck


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

sorry to hear. good luck with the rest of ur fish.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That sux man.


----------

